# Another pipe run, should be done Monday



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Did the 2.5" to the panels, added the panels, and all piping from panels. You can tell what was already existing...

Been working this one for a while, have all wire pulled and into chargers just need to do terminations in boxes and panels.

And yes, I had the tape and level with me :thumbsup:


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I should've gone on a pie run as well, the Pumpkin didn't last long at all.

EDIT: Mods fixed the title, it originally said "pie" instead of "pipe." Now my joke doesn't make any sense.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

erics37 said:


> I should've gone on a pie run as well, the Pumpkin didn't last long at all.


:laughing: Can a mod edit the title?? It was a long day, but now that you mention it I do have pumpkin pie in the fridge, brb


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

No pie?
I want my money back


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Celtic said:


> No pie?
> I want my money back


Thread failure, sorry to disappoint everyone :whistling2:


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

I think i see a rolling offset there...


----------



## Fishingeveryday (Jul 16, 2012)

zwodubber said:


> Did the 2.5" to the panels, added the panels, and all piping from panels. You can tell what was already existing...
> 
> Been working this one for a while, have all wire pulled and into chargers just need to do terminations in boxes and panels.
> 
> And yes, I had the tape and level with me :thumbsup:


It's pictures like that make me miss commercial jobs. There is something very fulfilling about oipework. 

Nice job!


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Really nice pipework.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

It looks good but I am hating this










In my opinion the deep offset is letting the look overrule practicality. It looks like you are already at 180 degrees of bend only 15' from the panel. Had you taken the 1" behind the larger conduit the offset would have been much less. 

Just a personal preference but I give up some of the looks by using shallower offsets and kicks to make pulling easier and the need for boxes less.

But yeah it sure is pretty.


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Just a personal preference but I give up some of the looks by using shallower offsets and kicks to make pulling easier and the need for boxes less.


Two 45's would be my choice.

Yeah, does look nice.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Chris Kennedy said:


> Two 45's would be my choice.




Given the space available I would be no more than 30s and if I went behind the bigger conduits I would have only needed about an 1.5" offset and would have used 15 degree bends. 

Again just a personal preference to put wire pulling ahead of the look.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

zwodubber said:


> Did the 2.5" to the panels, added the panels, and all piping from panels. You can tell what was already existing...
> 
> Been working this one for a while, have all wire pulled and into chargers just need to do terminations in boxes and panels.
> 
> And yes, I had the tape and level with me :thumbsup:


 Nice job looks good dont listen to the folks who bitch and say i can or would do this just keep running quality work like this . Great to see real commercial electrical work on here . :thumbsup:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

They cut him off bad with that 2-1/2.
I was thinking about going behind it too but I don't see a lot of room back there.I like Chris idea and would have done a couple of 45s if it didn't cut off some other trade.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

jrannis said:


> They cut him off bad with that 2-1/2.
> I was thinking about going behind it too but I don't see a lot of room back there.I like Chris idea and would have done a couple of 45s if it didn't cut off some other trade.


I am not there but it looks like if he was willing to shorten up the strut holding the other group and add some couplings in that group of pie there would be space.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments and suggestions. I did have to think about how I wanted to run the 1" over or under the 2.5". I could have shortened the strut on the far left 1" and probably squeezed the six on the right behind the 2.5" with an offset but it was a tight fit and decided to go over the front. I think it looks good and the customer is very happy BUT I will keep your suggestions in mind for future installs :thumbsup:

I wasn't worried about the pulls, had access to the 555 or the smaller tugger if need be.

Thanks again everyone, that's why I post here. A lot of comments have given me new perspectives on pipe runs in the past and I implemented them in some newer work. When I start planning a run I tend to have a one track mind but then I remember some of the VALID (not all) suggestions you guys have given.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

zwodubber said:


> Thanks for the compliments and suggestions. I did have to think about how I wanted to run the 1" over or under the 2.5". I could have shortened the strut on the far left 1" and probably squeezed the six on the right behind the 2.5" with an offset but it was a tight fit and decided to go over the front. I think it looks good and the customer is very happy BUT I will keep your suggestions in mind for future installs :thumbsup:
> 
> I wasn't worried about the pulls, had access to the 555 or the smaller tugger if need be.
> 
> Thanks again everyone, that's why I post here. A lot of comments have given me new perspectives on pipe runs in the past and I implemented them in some newer work. When I start planning a run I tend to have a one track mind but then I remember some of the VALID (not all) suggestions you guys have given.


I can understand the 45's being used. 
But I like the look of this better. It leaves an impression on your customer and makes it more pleasing to the eye. 
That location looks clean and well cared for. Makes me think they will point out the work after your gone and say,, "Lookie what I have".


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

nice work


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

zwodubber said:


>



Whoever ran the feeds to those panels did not see further ahead than their nose.
[Of course I am armchair quarterbacking here, with the benefit of hindsight]

If those 2 pipes were run a few inches off the wall and kicked in to the kindorf/wall it would have been a much easier install for the guy running all the runs out of the panels.

Nice work on the bends. :thumbsup:


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Big fan of the stacked kicks. Honestly I never give a chit about the pull when I'm running pipe. The wires gonna get in the pipe one way or another and I'd rather save the time on the pipe install. Pulling wire is the easy part all you need is a good tugger or a bunch of gophers


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 9, 2012)

zwodubber said:


> Thanks for the compliments and suggestions. I did have to think about how I wanted to run the 1" over or under the 2.5". I could have shortened the strut on the far left 1" and probably squeezed the six on the right behind the 2.5" with an offset but it was a tight fit and decided to go over the front. I think it looks good and the customer is very happy BUT I will keep your suggestions in mind for future installs :thumbsup:
> 
> I wasn't worried about the pulls, had access to the 555 or the smaller tugger if need be.
> 
> Thanks again everyone, that's why I post here. A lot of comments have given me new perspectives on pipe runs in the past and I implemented them in some newer work. When I start planning a run I tend to have a one track mind but then I remember some of the VALID (not all) suggestions you guys have given.


Did you have any trouble pulling the wires in at this section? 

Great looking work! Good job


----------



## DMILL (Oct 26, 2010)

Looks great, man I miss bending/running pipe... That was my thing. I was the "pipe guy"


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Pipe run looks good dude. Next time order 1- 5/8" strut instead of doubling up on the 7/8". Great craftsmanship though, keep it up.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Lots of time wasted bending offsets in those six pipes all just to dodge an obstacle that you placed right in your own way.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Rochsolid said:


> Did you have any trouble pulling the wires in at this section?
> 
> Great looking work! Good job


Nope, we had the maxis 3k with us


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

DMILL said:


> Looks great, man I miss bending/running pipe... That was my thing. I was the "pipe guy"



I really like running pipe. I get a lot of the 2" and smaller stuff now because my boss has gotten many positive responses from customers. So yes, I'm kind of "the pipe guy" too :thumbsup:

I take pride in knowing my runs are straight and clean. I know there are easier ways but in all the exposed areas I do I want it neat and clean.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Two more of the charging stations


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Lots of time wasted bending offsets in those six pipes all just to dodge an obstacle that you placed right in your own way.



There is no other option, aside from bending the 2" out and than back in (on each side of the 90), which I may have done if there was a triple nickle available. He planed the first panel out correctly, with the 2" all the way to the left, had no choice with other panel.

He also used manufactured 90's, probable no triple nickle.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

zwodubber said:


> Two more of the charging stations
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is that a yellow sticker on that emt? wheatland tubing?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Nice Work


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

360max said:


> There is no other option, aside from bending the 2" out and than back in (on each side of the 90), which I may have done if there was a triple nickle available. He planed the first panel out correctly, with the 2" all the way to the left, had no choice with other panel.
> 
> He also used manufactured 90's, probable no triple nickle.


He could have taken the 2 1/2" to the ceiling from the source rather than running it on the wall. If they were ran with the ceiling a couple feet off the wall he could've kicked a 90 on the horizontal piece and dropped it right in. Hard to say without being there and like you said- factory 90s indicate no means to bend 2 1/2


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Really nice work with those matching offsets.. some will say it was wasted time.. BUT.. you did a perfect job and it will always get a :thumbsup: from anyone who looks up...


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

Beautiful pipe work! I agree as mentioned above less work with two 30 degree bends.


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

zwodubber said:


> Did the 2.5" to the panels, added the panels, and all piping from panels. You can tell what was already existing...
> 
> Been working this one for a while, have all wire pulled and into chargers just need to do terminations in boxes and panels.
> 
> And yes, I had the tape and level with me :thumbsup:


Looks Awesome! The runs out of the right panel look longer then 10ft. It looks like the first coupling is on the deck after the strut. Is this an optical illusion or are they all 10ft lengths?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

The offsets bring the pipes away off the wall, making the end of the 90 appear longer I think


----------



## tim123 (Feb 15, 2009)

must be nice not having to dodge every other trade and some of your own guys bs in the ceiling.. looks nice


----------



## ausha (Mar 21, 2011)

Very nice work. Are you breaking the plane of sky light in the roof?


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Just to clarify about the 2.5" a little, they come to LB's and through the block wall, through the drop ceiling in the break room, through the drop ceiling in the data center and into the electrical room. I should have taken pics of the entire run.

Again, thanks for all the input and on future runs I will take some of the advice into my planning. I will not however just do some 45's to save time, I will always continue to make the work as presentable and professional as possible.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

zwodubber said:


> Just to clarify about the 2.5" a little, they come to LB's and through the block wall, through the drop ceiling in the break room, through the drop ceiling in the data center and into the electrical room. I should have taken pics of the entire run.
> 
> Again, thanks for all the input and on future runs I will take some of the advice into my planning. I will not however just do some 45's to save time, I will always continue to make the work as presentable and professional as possible.


 
It looks great, but I would have ran my six conduits all flat and kicked the one big conduit, not offset six conduits. Or, run larger conduit all the way to top corner. Then you only would have needed 1.5" offset instead of 6" of offset. Looks good though.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

zwodubber said:


> Just to clarify about the 2.5" a little, they come to LB's and through the block wall, through the drop ceiling in the break room, through the drop ceiling in the data center and into the electrical room. I should have taken pics of the entire run.
> 
> Again, thanks for all the input and on future runs I will take some of the advice into my planning. I will not however just do some 45's to save time, I will always continue to make the work as presentable and professional as possible.


Well heres some good advice you keep running conduit like you have dont listen to folks who say i could do this or i could do that and what about this and i would have done it this way .

What a joke lol they need to look at there own work or put up some photos of some conduit so we can pick it apart . 

Sorry but when the guy does neat work like that i just dont understand 
giving him any advice this is what happens at work the office folks who never ran a conduit in there life try and make suggestions but i always tell 
them go back to your office and write a memo or st - up.:thumbsup:


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

Really nice looking work!


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> Big fan of the stacked kicks. Honestly I never give a chit about the pull when I'm running pipe. The wires gonna get in the pipe one way or another and I'd rather save the time on the pipe install. Pulling wire is the easy part all you need is a good tugger or a bunch of gophers


I almost always work by myself, so I always must consider the wire pull when laying out the runs of conduit and openings. Preplanning can make work (and life) a lot easier.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

varmit said:


> I almost always work by myself, so I always must consider the wire pull when laying out the runs of conduit and openings. Preplanning can make work (and life) a lot easier.


I always ore plan my runs from start to finish before running anything. I've had jobs that ran through multiple rooms and at the fifth room had a 12" window for two 2" and a 2.5". I was able to run a straight run through all rooms due to looking ahead.

You may think there was no planning but trust me this was not a "lets just start running pipe and see how it goes" job. When we have pipe runs its one guy and we always have a helper for pulling and the maxis or super tugger if needed. 

Once again it's easy to say "id do it this way" or "you did it wrong".


Don't get me wrong, I'm open to suggestions but I just want it to be known that I always plan ahead, and sometimes it involves doing some extra bending but it always is planned to look impressive. Customers have given many compliments on my work and i feel I do a good job. 

Sorry if I'm coming of rude or snobby and I do appreciate all the input so far.

Thanks guys and keep the opinions coming


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

It looks good.

The offsets right out of the panel would have bothered me though, I know one time I was doing a big rack of stainless instrument tube and all that was left on site was deep strut and double deep and I had to offset every single run just a few feet above all my instruments and analyzer panels just to avoid some air and nitrogen lines  Never figured out where all my 7/8"strut went :laughing:

I would have arranged my strut so I could have gone straight up with the branches. Maybe not double up on the 7/8" strut all the way across, only stacking where the feeders came down.


----------



## Hairbone (Feb 16, 2011)

Nice looking pipe work.

I would love to have seen the panel schedules and riser to get a better feel for the layout. 

If i had been in this situation i would have mounted a 5' wireway up top and just brought the larger conduits in the end and have done away with the 90's and branch circuit saddles. I guess you can argue that would be a a lot of holes to punch verses the saddles


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Hairbone said:


> Nice looking pipe work.
> 
> I would love to have seen the panel schedules and riser to get a better feel for the layout.
> 
> If i had been in this situation i would have mounted a 5' wireway up top and just brought the larger conduits in the end and have done away with the 90's and branch circuit saddles. I guess you can argue that would be a a lot of holes to punch verses the saddles


Will note for future installs, thanks!


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Found one showing the 2.5" LB's coming from the wall


----------



## Hairbone (Feb 16, 2011)

I have had a number of these charger banks for a few warehouse jobs and used the estimating software on one to figure that i was farther ahead to mount a panel on a unistrut frame on the rack verses the pipe runs and derating.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

zwodubber said:


> Found one showing the 2.5" LB's coming from the wall
> 
> View attachment 19524


looks very good. its a clean, square, effecient, code compliant install. any paying customer should be happy to have that as opposed to some over thought over engineered piece of electrical art work


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

zwodubber said:


> Found one showing the 2.5" LB's coming from the wall
> 
> View attachment 19524


 
Block work looks like doo doo tho.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Awg-Dawg said:


> Block work looks like doo doo tho.


looks existing


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

zwodubber said:


> I always ore plan my runs from start to finish before running anything. I've had jobs that ran through multiple rooms and at the fifth room had a 12" window for two 2" and a 2.5". I was able to run a straight run through all rooms due to looking ahead.
> 
> You may think there was no planning but trust me this was not a "lets just start running pipe and see how it goes" job. When we have pipe runs its one guy and we always have a helper for pulling and the maxis or super tugger if needed.
> 
> ...


Your work looks fine. I was referring to the comment by "ponyboy" about not planning and to fight the wire install.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> Honestly I never give a chit about the pull when I'm running pipe. The wires gonna get in the pipe one way or another and I'd rather save the time on the pipe install. Pulling wire is the easy part all you need is a good tugger or a bunch of gophers


I would not want you on my crew.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

bbq said:


> i would not want you on my crew.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

zwodubber said:


> Found one showing the 2.5" LB's coming from the wall


With the slope of the roof I now see how it wouldn't make sense to take the 2 1/2 any higher.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

varmit said:


> Your work looks fine. I was referring to the comment by "ponyboy" about not planning and to fight the wire install.


I didn't say "don't plan". I just don't like it when guys spend an hour looking at ceiling trying to figure how to avoid a 4" offset. Just put it up and move on


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Job looks good Z-man...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

ponyboy said:


> I didn't say "don't plan". I just don't like it when guys spend an hour looking at ceiling trying to figure how to avoid a 4" offset. Just put it up and move on


Well , that's part of planning , lol ! The just start putting up pipe approach tells me , you'll be bending around more obstacles than you can count . Straight pipe goes in a lot faster than bent pipe any day , and whatever time you think you lose mapping out a straighter route , will be made up when you're not bending every ten feet .


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

zwodubber said:


> Did the 2.5" to the panels, added the panels, and all piping from panels. You can tell what was already existing...
> 
> Been working this one for a while, have all wire pulled and into chargers just need to do terminations in boxes and panels.
> 
> And yes, I had the tape and level with me :thumbsup:


Nice job !


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> View attachment 19527


Gee, sorry I hurt your feelings and made you cry.

Try to man up a bit.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

BBQ said:


> Gee, sorry I hurt your feelings and made you cry.
> 
> Try to man up a bit.


This forum is about 75% ball busting , 25% actual trade help , lol ! It's still fun though !


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

drumnut08 said:


> This forum is about 75% ball busting , 25% actual trade help , lol ! It's still fun though !


 I've heard other trades comment that electricians spend an unusual amount of time breaking each other's balls. If this forum is any indication, I think it's true. :laughing:

-John


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

drumnut08 said:


> This forum is about 75% ball busting , 25% actual trade help , lol ! It's still fun though !


I am a Masshole, it can not be helped. :jester:



But I will still do my best to answer anyone's questions if I think I know the answer.


----------



## IBEW 164 (Nov 26, 2012)

Nice run. Very clean.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

..........................


----------

